# 2012 Nissan Rogue



## Luis.marquez96 (6 mo ago)

Hello , my question is I am 6’4 and I weigh 385 pounds and I wanted to know can I fit in a 2012 Nissan Rogue?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

My wife is 6'3" 250 and she fit fine in a gen3 when she tried one out. She didn't fit in the gen2's, those left her short on leg room.


----------

